# Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)



## Krangh (10 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

zuerst einmal: Ja, ich habe mich für so eine Testphase angemeldet. Gebe ich zu. Allerdings bin ich damit reingefallen und habe das Angebot wieder gekündigt.

Genau geht es um folgendes Angebot: [noparse]http://www.pinkpussy.net/premium[/noparse]

Dort hatte ich mich für ein 3 Tage Testabo angemeldet (jetzt aktuell sind es nur noch 2 Tage Test Abos lol).
Die Anmeldung erfolgte am 14.03.07 (das war ein Mittwoch), und meine verspätete Abmeldung leider erst am Sonntag den 18.03.
Nun ist die Frage wie das zu sehen ist mit den 3 Tagen. Gelten da Werktage oder zählen da jegliche Wochentage?
Die Frage stellt sich mir deshalb, da ich nun eine Mail bekommen hatte in der ein monatl. Beitrag gefordert wurde.

Mittlerweile ist es soweit dass ich Post von "A.W.T." habe. Das ist eine Anwaltskanzlei. Dort soll ich nun folgendes zahlen:

Testabogebühr: 4,95 EUR hat sich mit Anwaltskosten auf stolze 48,01 EUR summiert
monatl. Gebühr: 29,95 EUR hat sich mittlerweile auf 73,25 EUR summiert.

Sind solch hohe Summen rechtens?
Nächste Frage: Kam meine Kündigung noch innerhalb der 3 Tage Frist an? (Ich vermute nicht aber würds trotzdem gern von euch hören).

Das wichtigste: Was ratet Ihr mir zu tun? Ich weiss nicht so recht weiter. Soviel Geld habe ich auf keinen Fall in der Tasche. :-(

Das lustige an der Sache: Als Unterschrift steht nur "Rechtsanwalt" (mit PC geschrieben) und als unterschrift ein gekritzel was wirklich niemand entziffern kann.

Also was haltet Ihr davon? Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Krangh (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)*

Da ich meinen Post nicht mehr editieren konnte schreibe ich es hier: Der Link war  falsch. Es handelt sich um [noparse]http://www.pink[/noparse]*y*pussy.net/premium.

Also kann jemand einen Rat geben?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)*

Rat habe ich noch keinen. 


erst mal Infos (aber Du musst sie da selber rauslesen)
ob Pink oder Pinky, eigentlich wurscht, weil pinkyp* auch von pinkp* spricht 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=120993&highlight=netfire#post120993
(oder besser ab hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=120909#post120909 )

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5244


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)*

Früher...


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)*

@ Aka, was hat Netfire mit Novonet BV zu tun?

@ Krangh, die Inkassoschreiben sind so, wie Inkassoschreiben nun mal sind. Das kann jeder machen, wie er will (fast zumindest) und A-W-T sind ein bestehendes Inkassounternehmen. 

Dsa Anmeldefenster habe ich hier mal zum heutigen Stand angehangen. Von 3 Tagen lese ich da nichts sondern nur von 2-Tage-Startangebot. Im Internet gibt es für gewöhnlich keine Werktage (vor allem, wenn nichts davon beisteht.) Also nimmt der Zahlungsmittelanbieter an, dass der folgende Satz wirsam in das Vertragswerk eingebunden ist, was jedoch durchaus bezweifelt werden kann:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Um                die Mitgliedschaft zu vereinfachen, erneuert sich der Zugang automatisch.                Das Startangebot erweitert sich nach Ablauf zum Wochenzugang.          Sollte Ihnen das Angebot nicht gefallen, können Sie problemlos per Mail          kündigen.          ([email protected]**net-bv.com). Mit dem Absenden des Formulars akzeptieren Sie unsere AGB.[/FONT]


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)*

[dieser Beitrag enthält keine für Enduser verwertbaren Informationen]



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Aka, was hat Netfire mit Novonet BV zu tun?


Ok, vor 1 1/2 Jahren war das noch einfacher zu erklären
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=120996#post120996
- aber es geht heute auch noch so halbwegs verständlich:
Also ein Hinweis auf einen Zusammenhang ist mindestens das, was ich mit dem screenshot zeigte. pinkyp*.net/?page=anmeldung.html war frühers Netfire und ist heute Novonet. Und "*cash4members* ist ein Projekt der *Novonet B.V.*" - die angegebene ICQ-Nummer (2231481**) (siehe Impressum) gehört heute dem ICQ-User "cash4members". 
Wenn Du die ICQ-Nummer Herrn Google vorwirfst, spuckt der einen alten jagin-Eintrag aus, in dem ein U*S* diese ICQ-Nummer angibt. Dieser führt Dich über die Seite von Fr* K* (genannt C*, nicht Melchior oder Balthasar) zu einem Eintrag, wo ich den Herrn U*S* der Netfire zugeordnet lesen kann.
Wer nicht auf Herrn Google angewiesen ist, sondern ein chaotisches Archiv sein eigen nennt, der findet auch andere Erklärungswege für die Behauptung, dass es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Novonet und Netfire gibt, der mehr aussagt als die Übereinstimmung von drei Buchstaben im Firmennamen.
Der GF der Novonet BV ist freilich der Herr E* Z* aus Rotterdam. Ich spreche also nicht von "formalen" Zusammenhängen, sondern von (grins) _phänomenologischen_


----------



## Krangh (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)*

@Reducal:
Ja das mit dem 2 Tage Angebot habe ich gesehen. Das waren bei mir aber noch 3 Tage und auch ein anderer Betrag für das Test Abo.

Deinen Aussagen entnehme ich dass es wohl klüger wäre zu zahlen da dort keine Werktage gelten. Oder soll ich doch besser abwarten?


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)*



Krangh schrieb:


> Deinen Aussagen entnehme ich dass es wohl klüger wäre zu zahlen da dort keine Werktage gelten.


Wer einen Vertrag abschließt, sollte auch dazu stehen. Da aber das Ganze ausufert und längst nicht klar ist, ob tatsächlich überhaupt eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, nehme ich Abstand davon, jmd. einfach so zur Zahlung zu raten oder eben doch. In einem parallelen Thread habe ich dazu analog was geschrieben:





Reducal schrieb:


> Hast du dich aber tatsächlich angemeldet, dann musst du selbst zu sehen, wie du den Schmarrn wieder los wirst. Öffentlich werden sich die ratsamen "Re" hier in Grenzen halten. Generell kann ich dazu aber erwähnen, dass die ........ mit samt ihrem Inkasso ein zahnloser Tiger ist.


----------



## Krangh (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)*

Ja ich weiß schon wie Du das meinst, das verstehe ich auch. Ist nur so dass man als nicht so juristisch begabter Mensch gern die Hilfe von denen sucht die sich besser auskennen als man selbst.
Und Du warst schon in einem anderen Thread damals (der mit Herr S.B. aus Bayern) sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Jenesis (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)*

hi zusamm,
bin neu hier un hoff das mir jemand antwortet. hab voll das riesenproblem-->hab letztens post bekommen von A.W.T, also dieser anwaltskanzlei da. des war schon der zweite brief in der sache, der erste kam direkt von novonet.  es ging alles damit los, dass mir 7,95 abgebucht wurden, par wochen später nochmal 50 oder so in der drehe.hab ich alles zurückbuchen lassen. die behaupten ich hätte mich bei pinkypussy.net angemeldet und solle jetzt zahlen da die sonst das auch gerichtlich eintreiben wollen. inzwischen sind es 104 euro,wegen den anwaltskosten und so.ich hab mich nie irgendwo angemeldet, aber die ham meine ip-adresse un meine e-mail-adresse mit der ich angeblich die anmeldung bestätigte hätte. und wie gesagt mein name und anschrift stimmt auch alles. hab die briefe alle ignorriert, was soll ich eurer meinung nach tun. hab mich nicht bei solchen zeug angemeldet. un die schreiben halt das sie als beweis die ip-adresse sowie die e-mail adresse vorzuweisen haben.
helft mir mal........

cio


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Testabos (von div. Erotikseiten)*



Jenesis schrieb:


> ich hab mich nie irgendwo angemeldet, aber die ham meine ip-adresse un meine e-mail-adresse mit der ich angeblich die anmeldung bestätigte hätte. und wie gesagt mein name und anschrift stimmt auch alles.


Also IP-Adresse ist ein Beweis, der schmilzt weg wie Vanilla-Eis. E-Mail und Adresse kann man wohl auch kaufen. Da sich hier aber nicht gerade Massen von Betroffenen melden, ist wohl eher die Möglichkeit in Betracht zu ziehen, dass jemand Deine Daten missbräuchlich verwendet hat, um die niederländische Firma Novonet zu schaden. Na, dann muss die niederländische Firma halt versuchen, den Schuldigen zu finden. Du bist es ja Deiner Aussage nach nicht gewesen. Das zählt für Dich. Das hast Du aber hoffentlich längst mitgeteilt, oder?
Damit wäre Dein part erledigt. Gegenmeinungen?


----------

